# Anyone with an Original '51 Whizzer willing to post a pic?



## BWbiker (Dec 31, 2015)

I screwed up, on the last post. I am requesting pics of an original unmolested '51 -52 Whizzer wheel with .120g spokes showing the spoke nipples in detail. After double checking the frame ser# of the S4 I am working on I learned its a '51. I am trying to verify what is correct for that specific period. Thank you, Happy New Year! Brad


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 31, 2015)

BWbiker said:


> I screwed up, on the last post. I am requesting pics of an original unmolested '51 -52 Whizzer wheel with .120g spokes showing the spoke nipples in detail. After double checking the frame ser# of the S4 I am working on I learned its a '51. I am trying to verify what is correct for that specific period. Thank you, Happy New Year! Brad



 If you have an OG '51 it would be much appreciated if you would post a close up pic of the wheel showing detail of spoke nipple. Thanks!


----------

